
What is a number that man may know it, and man that he may know a number? (1960) [pdf] - kick
http://nsl.com/k/parry/mcculloch_what-is-a-number.pdf
======
jimhefferon
Thank you for posting this, it was delightful.

I wonder if some folks here might not know that this is by the coauthor of
McCulloch and Pitts (1943) _A logical calculus of the ideas immanent in
nervous activity_ , which started the study of Neural Nets and was also
Kleene's inspiration for starting the study of Finite State machines.

(And, forgive me, I can't resist linking to a wonderful article about Pitts,
[http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-man-who-tried-
to-r...](http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-man-who-tried-to-redeem-
the-world-with-logic.))

~~~
JadeNB
Thank you for that link! The Markdown parser included the following period, so
that it doesn't go to the correct place:
[http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-man-who-tried-
to-r...](http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/the-man-who-tried-to-redeem-
the-world-with-logic) .

------
lordleft
This is the WASP-iest thing I've ever read. A delight.

